# WTF - I do not need a ghostwriter here



## wlanboy (May 17, 2013)

So why the WTF? Quite simple. I do not like that someone else is posting in my name.

Look to this thread: Secure Dragon emergency reboot? 

There are even two WTFs:


Steeling content of another site
Posting things in my name
It is not as funny as it sounds to respond to something I did not write in this forum. The thread is a 1:1 copy from a LET thread.

@Admin:

Simple question: Why?


----------



## Kalam (May 18, 2013)

Are you saying that you never posted in that thread?

Are you accusing them of copying every post in that thread from one on LET? Considering people reference LET in their posts, I kind of doubt it is a copy of a LET thread.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

This is a weird one.

I'd look to see if it matches, but LET seems to be 403'ing.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 18, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> So why the WTF? Quite simple. I do not like that someone else is posting in my name.
> 
> Look to this thread: Secure Dragon emergency reboot?
> 
> ...


LET has been offline for like a whole day, some of yesterday too. I dont think its possibly for someone to completely mirror said information.

That said I dont actually understand what you are saying? I dont see anything in that thread that is a copy. Did you not post the two replies from your account there?

Edit: Seems the OP is also accusing other threads of being copys..

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/140-getkvm-30-off-premium-kvm-vps-demdus-locations/#entry2292


----------



## wlanboy (May 18, 2013)

I did not post anything on the SecureDragon thread in this forum. My reply is a 1:1 copy of my reply that I posted on the thread on LET.

If you look to this thread: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/140-getkvm-30-off-premium-kvm-vps-demdus-locations/

Aldryic C'bo


----------



## Zach (May 18, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I did not post anything on the SecureDragon thread in this forum. My reply is a 1:1 copy of my reply that I posted on the thread on LET.
> 
> If you look to this thread: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/140-getkvm-30-off-premium-kvm-vps-demdus-locations/
> 
> Aldryic C'bo


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 18, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I did not post anything on the SecureDragon thread in this forum. My reply is a 1:1 copy of my reply that I posted on the thread on LET.
> 
> If you look to this thread: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/140-getkvm-30-off-premium-kvm-vps-demdus-locations/
> 
> Aldryic C'bo


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

snelweg's post was almost surely deleted.   Have no info about what happened there.

Ping Aldryic about the comment to compare notes.  

Weird issue and why I am not a fan of deleting posts unless they are spam, hate, or something obviously unacceptable.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Ping Aldryic about the comment to compare notes.


I didn't do it :blink:


----------



## KuJoe (May 18, 2013)

Woot! These are the kinds of threads that I love to see on Google search results.  :wub:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2013)

I've responded to that thread: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/140-getkvm-30-off-premium-kvm-vps-demdus-locations/

Also, *@wlanboy*, there is no ghostwriting or stealing of threads on VPSBoard, I can guarantee you that.  I mean hell LET has been down all day today (I haven't been tracking but everytime I tried I got a 403).  

Regardless, I'd say your statements are false especially since you assumed immediately that such an occurrence was happening and then you tried to look for anything that would support your claim, and that's how you came to the GetKVM offer topic.  Because those posts were hidden (but you didn't know that) you immediately assumed that such "evidence" supports your claim (which it has not).  

There's no reason for us to create fake content.  Someone probably created a similar thread on here after LET went down and you possibly wrote it again.  Who knows?  

*tl,dr*: There's no ghostwriting, there's no mirroring of LET.  You probably forgot you made those posts.


----------



## unused (May 18, 2013)

Sigh, a vps board conspiracy already?


----------



## mikho (May 18, 2013)

I did see snelwegs post before and it was deleted/hidden.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2013)

mikho said:


> I did see snelwegs post before and it was deleted/hidden.


 

It was hidden due to the fact that there was no reason to post it except to complain in a provider's offer thread.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> It was hidden due to the fact that there was no reason to post it except to complain in a provider's offer thread.


Seems pretty fair to me.


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> It was hidden due to the fact that there was no reason to post it except to complain in a provider's offer thread.


This.

One of his comments were: "ridiculous prices, I want LET back." and the other one was, "sigh, what a wankers....."

This was in a provider's offer. Look, I don't want to step on toes and I want moderation to be relatively lax here but things to note though: This is _not_ LowEndTalk, so don't be upset that not all offers will be $7/mo 342943GB RAM OpenVZ VPSes. Those offers are still welcome, but complaining about prices (which are well reasonable, IMO) really isn't necessary. $10/mo 256MB VPSes are as welcome as $7/mo 4GB RAM VPSes or $40/mo 4GB RAM VPSes. Doesn't matter.



wlanboy said:


> So why the WTF? Quite simple. I do not like that someone else is posting in my name.
> 
> Look to this thread: Secure Dragon emergency reboot?
> 
> ...


Sorry, what? I got the email, as I am a Secured Dragon customer and copy/pasted the email on here. Are you saying the thread, and it's responses are a 1:1 copy or that my original posting was a 1:1 copy?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 18, 2013)

He is saying that he did not post the comments made by his account, not the thread.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2013)

*@**wlanboy*, In terms of your response to that thread, I'm pretty sure you just blanked making that post.  I mean there's no copy and pasting of threads and topics from LET on here.


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> He is saying that he did not post the comments made by his account, not the thread.


Ah, sorry. Did a quick skim as I've got some catching up to do here as I've been away for the past few hours.

Then my question would be: Are you using the same password here as you did on LET? We certainly aren't scraping data from the downed LET, and most certainly would not post on behalf of a member. I can look at the IP access log to see if he was sleep posting or if something fishy is up.


----------



## bfj (May 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Then my question would be: Are you using the same password here as you did on LET?


Of course he did, why would he feel the need to change passwords at all? And of course, you admins are corrupt as fuck and would definitely create entries for other people. I mean sheesh.  (/sarcmark) 

@wlanguy A better way to approach this would of been to PM'ed Nick or MannDude and asked if anyone else has been using your account from a different IP, and get a list of the ips. Instead of out right assuming that they did or would do it. I mean come on man, stop trying to cause drama and fix your password.


----------



## 365Networks (May 18, 2013)

I actually welcome no price restrictions on VPS offers, the market was getting squeezed and it was dry along time ago. If you are interested in a ~$7 VPS (low end) I think you are looking in the wrong place. B)


----------

